

PNG optimization – saving bandwidth on transparent PNGs with dynamic underlay - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/png_optimization_saving_bandwidth_on_transparent_pngs_with_dynamic_underlay

======
nadavs
This blog post shows how you can save up to 80% of bandwidth by smartly
eliminating transparencies in PNG photos when embedding them in your websites.
The post includes code snippets for Ruby, PHP, Python and Node.js based on
Cloudinary's cloud-based image manipulation URLs.

